# Deer camp... aka home away from home pics



## Milkman

We have had some of these threads over the years, but I havent seen one lately.

Show us a pic of your camp !!!

Below is a pic of a place we have in Taliaferro County Ga. I call it the Carters Grove Hilton.  Lots of memories at this place since 1988.


----------



## childers

Any pics of the inside?


----------



## GAGE

*Old and New!*


----------



## fulldraw74

GAGE said:


> [





Show off......


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

That's a nice place for sure!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Love the rock work!


----------



## Keebs

fulldraw74 said:


> Show off......


I want one like that!


----------



## david w.

GAGE said:


>



Looks better than the house i live in full time.


----------



## sj92097

david w. said:


> Looks better than the house i live in full time.


x2!!


----------



## DouglasB.

david w. said:


> looks better than the house i live in full time.



x398798273928734938723498324!!!


----------



## seeker

This place has served us well for over thirty years.


----------



## elfiii

The Salem Springs Savoy resort, home of the Dead Poacher's Society Hunt Club.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Norwood (Warren county)
Chris


----------



## Son

Dang, ya'll had it good. Here's what our old deer camps looked like. From the 70's


----------



## DouglasB.

"Dead Poachers Society Hunt Club".....

My friend, that's probably the best hunt club name I've ever heard!!!


----------



## Big Doe Down

DouglasB. said:


> "Dead Poachers Society Hunt Club".....
> 
> My friend, that's probably the best hunt club name I've ever heard!!!



x2!!!


----------



## Son

1990's SW Ga hunt camp


----------



## 01Foreman400

Chris, I see you're roughing it now.  If you ever need a warm place to stay let me know.  



GAGE said:


>


----------



## WTM45

elfiii said:


> The Salem Springs Savoy resort, home of the Dead Poacher's Society Hunt Club.



Keepin' that toilet seat warm (4th pic)?


----------



## Son

Our present camp kitchen about 4 years ago.


----------



## Paymaster

Public land hunters have to share a deer camp!


----------



## Son

I've recently posted lots of old hunting pictures under "General Hunting" Pulled out an old album.


----------



## jtomczak

*The Lodge at Windy Hill*

The Lodge at Windy Hill


----------



## Milkman

Great pics......... keep em coming !!!


----------



## elfiii

DouglasB. said:


> "Dead Poachers Society Hunt Club".....
> 
> My friend, that's probably the best hunt club name I've ever heard!!!







WTM45 said:


> Keepin' that toilet seat warm (4th pic)?



Its' 75 yds to the one holer. When its' 20 degrees outside and nature calls........


----------



## Rackbuster

Paymaster looks like that pic might have been taken at Piedmont.


----------



## WTM45

elfiii said:


> Its' 75 yds to the one holer. When its' 20 degrees outside and nature calls........



It's good that someone who misses their shot at a big one does not have to wear it around their neck at supper as a "badge of honor!"
"Takin' care of business" is the theme if it is being toted briskly across camp!

A warm one is as welcome in December as six cold ones in July!


----------



## 1gr8bldr

These has brought up some good memories, except for the snoaring


----------



## Jasper

My little slice of Heaven at our bow club.


----------



## mossyrich

Seeker your place is amazeing. And "Son" there is a lot of knowledge in that kitchen...


----------



## BassHunter25

All these pics are pretty cool.  We hunters are pretty resourceful folks.  Anyone notice how all the old hunting pics always seem to have bucks just piled up??  I am assuming they are not from GA.

Here is a pic of our old Camp.


----------



## mudracing101

awesome , great thread, thanks for sharing


----------



## deermaster13

This is a great thread thank yall for sharing.


----------



## Lead Poison

Great thread guys, keep it going with more pictures.....


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Here's mine..............


----------



## win280

Heres mine .


----------



## Lukikus2

Nice places guys. Mine just used to be the back of a truck or a tent.


----------



## tom ga hunter

Shell Bluff, Ga.

next to last picture is the Savannah river, SRP is on the other side/

Last picture is a Confederate fort that guarded Augusta from the Yankees.


----------



## win280

Lukikus2 said:


> Nice places guys. Mine just used to be the back of a truck or a tent.



I used a cot, tarp and 1 lantern for many years. Cooked  anything hot on the fire.Washed dishes in the creek.
That was before we had yotes, bigfeet,armidillos and black panthers to keep us awake.
I like this one better


----------



## slip

DouglasB. said:


> "Dead Poachers Society Hunt Club".....
> 
> My friend, that's probably the best hunt club name I've ever heard!!!



Thats what i was thinking.


----------



## Gaswamp

the mailman delievers to my camp


----------



## Paymaster

Rackbuster said:


> Paymaster looks like that pic might have been taken at Piedmont.



Yep top one is Piedmont, bottom one is Joe Kurz.


----------



## Hunter247

tom ga hunter said:


> Shell Bluff, Ga.
> 
> next to last picture is the Savannah river, SRP is on the other side/
> 
> Last picture is a Confederate fort that guarded Augusta from the Yankees.



Tom, i agree with you. This is a great hunting property. The Hatcher's are great people. I have had plenty of great years hunting on the property. I think you are missing a few pics of other hunting cabins on that place. Good luck to you this year down there.


----------



## rockpile317

home away from home


----------



## Huntographer

Love deer camp pics! Keep em coming.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Huntographer said:


> Love deer camp pics! Keep em coming.


X2!!


----------



## doenightmare

Humble as heck but i like it.


----------



## hwy22

*Same club as Milkman*

Like you said Marvin since 1988 when got the tract what awesome memories there over the years.


----------



## walkinboss01

Awesome pics!! They definitely get you ready to hit the woods.


----------



## undertaker84

win280 said:


> I used a cot, tarp and 1 lantern for many years. Cooked  anything hot on the fire.Washed dishes in the creek.
> That was before we had yotes, bigfeet,armidillos and black panthers to keep us awake.
> I like this one better



Your hunt house looks like one in Jenkins County. It is not off of a dirt road by chance?


----------



## nwgahunter

walkinboss01 said:


> Awesome pics!! They definitely get you ready to hit the woods.



Makes me miss genuine deer camp. I hunt close to house in GA so no camp and in KY we just shack in a cheap hotel. Miss those deer camps for SURE!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like some great memorable homes away from home at ya'lls hunting camps, which is more than what we have at ours since we've gotten too soft for overnite hunting trips to hunting leases 1.5-2 hours away.  Best of luck & success to all of you this season.  Looking forward to hearing more about what goes on with ya'lls deer hunting season.


----------



## gitrdone150

here is mine


----------



## wargmc

*this is mine*

home away from home


----------



## idletime2day

*Greene Cty Heaven*

My piece of heaven in Greene Cty., sorry no inside pics today, I'll try to update later.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

This is the inside of our camphouse after our remodel.    The last 3 pics are  the outside of the "Lodge Mahal", shortly after we got it.  We have since put up a a 20 x 20 shelter between it and the pond.   The camper is my personal abode, just up the hill from the LM.


----------



## D Lodge

Greatest Deer Camp in the world!  Camp founder pictured.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

I'm gonna look around at Dad's for pictures, but does anyone else here remember the old "Falcon Hunting Club" down in Monticello from the 50's and 60's (and 70's, but it's demise started in the late 70's and I guess it's pretty much gone).


----------



## Hilsman

Nothing to fancy but I enjoy every minute I'm there.


----------



## j the g

Love them pics. I can relate. Love all the ingenuity. Wiring, plumbing, scotching things up, stoves next to the bed, and the one rustic picture with a laptop on the table. Gotta have those modern convieniences. Amazing how we all have lived through the code violations!


----------



## grunt0331

Team Frolic living well


----------



## biggabuck

conferdate jay is that in warren county?


----------



## Jeff C.

Garcia Mitchler said:


> I'm gonna look around at Dad's for pictures, but does anyone else here remember the old "Falcon Hunting Club" down in Monticello from the 50's and 60's (and 70's, but it's demise started in the late 70's and I guess it's pretty much gone).



Nope....still there, but much different from back in the days that you speak of.


----------



## xhunterx

our deer camp on cohutta wma, accounted for several deer and bear over the years, its also for sale if interested


----------



## kickers

Here's inside our office tralier we use.


----------



## Gunnar75

j the g said:


> Love them pics. I can relate. Love all the ingenuity. Wiring, plumbing, scotching things up, stoves next to the bed, and the one rustic picture with a laptop on the table. Gotta have those modern convieniences. Amazing how we all have lived through the code violations!



X2, dang I miss camp,


----------



## wingnut2000

*our cabin*

Wayne CO.


----------



## T.P.

Home for 3 months of the year.


----------



## BirdDawg




----------



## ChristopherA.King

I hunt right around my house man these make me miss deer camp! Great pics keep them coming


----------



## huntinga

Here's mine. Bigtrackhuntclub.com


----------



## leoparddog

I just added the gravel this fall; connects my place to the main pavillion so no more muddy boots when it rains.


----------



## bigfatboy

my place


----------



## bigelow

some of these look real nice heres mine....my home every weekend from begining of bow to end of rifle upgrading this summer


----------



## tournament fisher

those are some nice looking places guys. i love the camp life almost as much as the deer hunt


----------



## shakey gizzard

bigelow said:


> some of these look real nice heres mine....my home every weekend from begining of bow to end of rifle upgrading this summer



Where's your gutter and downspout?


----------



## bigelow

on the mansion redhead has


----------



## Cleburne

Great pics of the camps.


----------



## SpinrB8

Great pics! Anybody fly ol' glory at theirs? Pics?


----------



## bigelow

just the confederate...lol


----------



## The Original Rooster

Lot's of great places and great memories I'm sure. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## davedirt

Great Pics.........all of them.


----------



## zebulon

Keep em coming.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

biggabuck said:


> conferdate jay is that in warren county?



It's in Johnson County


----------



## Milkman

Bump


----------



## win280

undertaker84 said:


> Your hunt house looks like one in Jenkins County. It is not off of a dirt road by chance?



No. Its in Talbot.


----------



## dixiecutter

couldnt resist


----------



## flgahunter114

Good thread


----------



## Milkman

ttt


----------



## Jake Allen

First year on this land. Gotta start somewhere.
Comfortable for Miss Tomi and I.
Very secluded, and in the middle of 550 acres of prime, gamey land, which I share with just a very small hand full of fellow Stickbow shooters/hunters.
I like it.


----------



## buckeroo

Macon County, GA


Our main building/cabin. Dad screened in a big chunk of this since this pic was taken. I can relax so well down here. 







Got the Airstream for visitors.






This is my little wall in our place. My dad occupies a couple of walls too. I cant wait to have a bear to add to this place!


----------



## guntrader33

This is great yall keep it going!!!!!!


----------



## Gator Done

I love deer camp pics! Some of these make me homesick. I know a lot of work goes into these places so hats off to y'all!


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Jasper said:


> My little slice of Heaven at our bow club.



My fav one


----------



## L204622

here is mine still a work in progress built bathroom last weekend still need to build a deck off of the camper and a roof for the deck


----------



## Maggie Dog

My old camp


----------



## papachaz

Lovin these pics. Y'all got some great lookin places scattered around the state, that's for sure


here's ours at Flint River WMA last weekend


----------



## Mossy

Our little shack


----------



## Bob2010

Need to get a metal carport to cover patio and camper.


----------



## 7 point

I came across this old tread lets keep it alive got any more to add.


----------



## bubbabuck

Its Killing me to get that Deer Camp on the Road again !!!



I love our mobile Deer Camp now days.....just makes the camp fire a little difficult


----------



## Headfirst

This is ours.  We call it the Manchun.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Anyone ever Been to the Old "Flint River Hunting Club" in Crawford county?


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubbabuck said:


> Its Killing me to get that Deer Camp on the Road again !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love our mobile Deer Camp now days.....just makes the camp fire a little difficult



yep we have fun, but cant roast the weenies as well


----------



## Mscott

Not to shabby


----------



## twest14

Not as nice as a lot of these camps on here but I'm mighty proud of what I have


----------



## elfiii

Jim Thompson said:


> always love the deer camp home away from home pics.  Ours has changed a lot over the years and yeah I miss it sumn awful.  Course camp is where your heart is and at least I am able to share mine with someone like minded with me (most of the time)
> 
> So here is what our camp looks like these days



Ok. So how'd ya'll fit all of that in the back of that pickup?


----------



## PopPop

Best thread ever


----------



## PopPop

Best thread ever


----------



## Jim Thompson

elfiii said:


> Ok. So how'd ya'll fit all of that in the back of that pickup?



man you wouldnt believe how tight it is in there!  not an inch to spare


----------



## T-N-T

This thread is getting me in the mood to go and purchase some property!  I hunt about 3 miles from the house.  This is just simply too close for a weekend getaway!  I must get something different!  
Great Pics guys!  keep em coming


----------



## buckey slayer

*Camp*

Home away from home


----------



## Broken Arrow 68

Here is our little place called Broken Arrown Ranch.


----------



## CountryBoy77

6OX40 BLDG with full water power and kitchen, bathroom connected to side. Home away from home for sure love hunting camp.


----------



## ghadarits

*Some you guys have it made in the shade.*

The Man camp North. Its finished now I just don't have a picture of it on my office computer.


----------



## ImageMaster

Great thread !


----------



## TREY1984

Gaswamp said:


> the mailman delievers to my camp






I've been to your hunting club before.


----------



## onemilmhz

Dang, some of you folks are living large at deer camp!  This was our last one, still working on the new one.


----------



## WOODSWIZE

My cazador casa since 1987. Just upgraded with new Hardi-Panel siding, cornerboards, and paint.


----------



## TOORED

Home Sweet Home!!


----------



## Timberchicken

i love these


----------



## randy1

Crawford County 2013-On the high ground above the river.


----------



## 7 point

Nice camps.


----------



## Mook23

Nice pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## Deernut3

Our little cabin down in Washington County.


----------



## Milkman

bump


----------



## Resica

Here's mine.


----------



## mose

Love this thread. Keeps me dreaming of the day I can construct one. Keep em coming


----------



## Triple C

Pole barn finished as cabin in 2011.


Needed more room when guests and extended family showed up so added lil guest cabin in 2013…


----------



## cobbcreekhunter

*home away from home*

where it all happens


----------



## WOODSWIZE

A  concrete slab! Wow, that is nice.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

old camp house at The Promiseland Hunting Club.We have a trailor around back atached to house that has toilet,shower,washer dryer.I like spend time relaxing on the porch.Just feels good sitting out there.Alot cool camps been posted on here.


----------



## Triple C

Went thru every pic on this thread again for about the 5th time.  Just love seeing camp pics.  With nothing better to do I decided to list my favorites.
Best Primitive Camp - Post #44.  Now that's primitive!
Most Inviting Camp - Post #57.  Camp Founder.
Best Interior - Post #71.  Those boys got it going on.
Best Camper - Post #121.  This was a tough one to call.
Best Permanent Structure - Post #133.  Promiseland Hunting Club.  Just love the looks of that place.

What ya'll think?


----------



## f250superduty

ohio hunting camp


----------



## serving1Lord

Our slice of paradise.


----------



## 7 point

randy1 said:


> Crawford County 2013-On the high ground above the river.



Nice camp I had A chance several years ago to buy A old airstream that was all gutted out for $300 I didn't buy it but I have kicked my self several times for not buying it I think it was 25ft.


----------



## NCummins

A gutted airstream is worth a whole lot more than $300 in scrap!


----------



## countryboy27012

Makes me miss our old Hunting Camp

Miss you Uncle Randy


----------



## Triple C

*Deer Camp Updates...*

Let's see pics of some of the hard work gone in to improving deer camp this summer or pics of current deer camp.  Always enjoy reading and seeing pics of camps...


----------



## riskyb

Awesome thread keeper comming guys


----------



## Headfirst




----------



## shane256

Good camps. These pics make me miss one of our old camps... it was a house that was built in the 1800s, had a pot-belly stove as header and cooking surface, a bunch of bunk beds, and a big table we ate on and played cards. Lots and lots of fond memories from there.


----------



## HuntinDawg89

Almost all of these (all but the one that was just a tarp) are a whole lot nicer than the one I grew up hunting from in Monticello in the 1970's - 1980's.  We had a cook shack that had only 3 walls and a couple of old box trailers with bunk beds in them.  We had an outhouse and a board nailed between 2 trees for a gutting rack.  We ate and congregated around the camp fire.  No running water.  No heat except for the camp fire.  The generator was usually only fired up so we could watch Georgia beat Florida nearly every October.  The last time I was there was probably in the mid 1990's and I think they had added a building at that point but I don't remember much, I just stopped to say hello.  I wish I had some pictures of that old place.


----------



## nosfedgta

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> old camp house at The Promiseland Hunting Club.We have a trailor around back atached to house that has toilet,shower,washer dryer.I like spend time relaxing on the porch.Just feels good sitting out there.Alot cool camps been posted on here.



Promiseland = Danny Sanders?


----------



## Triple C

Headfirst said:


>



Headfirst...Now that is some sho nuf southern redneck right there!  Afternoon hunt followed by a country style hot tub!  Love the front porch.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

He is our little camp in Morgan County. This season will be our 2nd year down there. We have a little more work to do.


----------



## 35Marlin

*Deer Camp*



Mscott said:


> Not to shabby



Looks like the Dixon Plantation in Sparta Ga A buddy of mind hunts there Greg Pinion I helped him put a shed roof over his camper in 2013


----------



## huntall

We have my grandparents  old house for our camphouse.
Been a lot of good eating come out of this house!


----------



## 7 point

Trent Gunnell said:


> He is our little camp in Morgan County. This season will be our 2nd year down there. We have a little more work to do.



Nice camp I like picture #3 with the kids by the fire that's what its all about they will never forget there time at deer camp.


----------



## yellowhammer73

This is our place in Hancock. This is my wife and my first year in this club and are really looking forward to the season.


----------



## yellowhammer73

Oh and I love this thread. Plus my daughter just told me she was excited about our new place too.


----------



## richdims

Here is our new place for the upcoming season. Spent most of the summer getting it ready. I will post inside pictures once I get back to the club.


----------



## DeoVindice

My 26' "land yacht. From the cheezy linoleum in the space called a bathroom I'm guessing this was pretty nice back in the 70's. Since snapping these pics I have roofed the porch and added a cover to the canopy frame over the camper. It ain't pretty but its mine and a dry place to sleep. I'm low maintenance. Our camp is very nice. We have a walk in cooler, cleaning station complete with remote control wench and scales, electric, plumbing, etc...

I'm about to move my camper to my land about 10 miles north of Buena Vista in Oakland, Ga. I have a 5 acre cutover that needs to be bush hogged again and then it will be my new home away from home. Pics included to show my future camp site. I'll have to stay in the camper until after hunting season when I will start building my cabin. 






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DeoVindice

GAGE said:


>



Yeah...I doubt if my cabin will look like this when it is finished. This is beautiful. I would never leave!


----------



## Triple C

How about some pic updates from deer camp in 2014...


----------



## joedublin

Son, you see that black truck in your first picture...that's what my hunt camp looks like...it's a 1999 Jeep Cherokee 4WD with the back seat removed and a sleeping bag thrown in . Sleeps good and keeps me out of the rain.


----------



## EverGreen1231

My granddad had a deer camp in Monticello. We'd go every chance we got. Good memories.

I'll see if I can dig up some pictures.


----------



## mose

Man, I LOVE looking at these pics.


----------



## L204622

Added a 10x20 porch and another roof over the other camper gonna put a deck on the porch this summer


----------



## RES17CUE

The Hancock Hilton. Greatest place on earth. 








Had to throw this one in there. Got him yesterday and still feel like it's the twilight zone


----------



## 660griz

Nice camps yall. I do miss our old camp. Due to Plum Creek's rules on permanent buildings, we now just pull our campers in an out. Still nice but, I miss the group 'hang out and shoot the bull' room we use to have.


----------



## Monty4x4

These are all my current lease...last one just for fun.  From early Jan 2014 and it was 34 degrees at noon.  One of the coldest days in my years hunting SW GA.


----------



## Monty4x4

Triple C said:


> Pole barn finished as cabin in 2011.
> View attachment 771428
> 
> Needed more room when guests and extended family showed up so added lil guest cabin in 2013…
> View attachment 771434
> 
> View attachment 771436
> 
> View attachment 771440
> 
> View attachment 771442



Triple C, the thread is called deer 'camp,' not sure you qualify 

Seriously though, I have always seen your avatar and thought 'man what a pretty view.' Now I know what the rest looks like.  Your guest HOUSE even has landscaping!  

Sweet looking digs!


----------



## hwy22

bump


----------



## yellowhammer73

bump


----------



## hunt4em

Wish I knew how to post pics,tried but I gave up......bump


----------



## T.P.

hunt4em said:


> Wish I knew how to post pics,tried but I gave up......bump



Text it to someone on here and let them post it. I'll do it if you want me to.


----------



## Milkman

Anybody got new pics to add??


----------



## Bonnran

How do I post a pic?


----------



## Bonnran




----------



## Phil W.

Here is our OLD club house. I call it the spook house. Other members won't stay in it anymore because they claim they have seen a ghost walking around in it with a long black trench coat and a big brim black hat. I'm still a little nervous sleeping in it although I have never seen anything strange (heard some weird noises though). Sleep with a 44 mag laying on my chest. LOL


----------



## Silver Britches

Bonnran said:


>



 You tried!

To upload an image, click on the paper clip icon that sits on the tool bar above the area you type in. Once the "Manage Attachments" page pops up, choose your image and click upload.

Great thread! There's a lot of nice camps posted in here.


----------



## Hatchet

Awesome thread.  Keep'm coming!


----------



## Broken Arrow 68

Our camp.


----------



## Whit90

Broken Arrow 68 said:


> Our camp.



Awesome building for a deer camp!


----------



## Milkman

Broken Arrow 68 said:


> Our camp.



Way too clean and neat for deer camp............ points deducted


----------



## Broken Arrow 68

Milkman said:


> Way too clean and neat for deer camp............ points deducted



How am I supposed to watch football all day in a mess?


----------



## bigelow

bigelow said:


> some of these look real nice heres mine....my home every weekend from begining of bow to end of rifle upgrading this summer




I never did upgrade still works


----------



## Broken Arrow 68

whitney90 said:


> Awesome building for a deer camp!



Thanks Whitney.  Kind of a funny story about buying it.  After my wife and I bought the property, we were trying to get ideas on what to put there.  One winter day, I asked her if she wanted to go down to the Atlanta log home show.   Her response was "Fine......but we're not buying nothing!!!"  I said "ok".  We went down, walked a couple isles and all of a sudden at the back of the expo center this log home on wheels was parked.  We checked it out and my wife goes "we need to buy this!!"  Sounds good to me.


----------



## Triple C

Broken Arrow 68 said:


> Thanks Whitney.  Kind of a funny story about buying it.  After my wife and I bought the property, we were trying to get ideas on what to put there.  One winter day, I asked her if she wanted to go down to the Atlanta log home show.   Her response was "Fine......but we're not buying nothing!!!"  I said "ok".  We went down, walked a couple isles and all of a sudden at the back of the expo center this log home on wheels was parked.  We checked it out and my wife goes "we need to buy this!!"  Sounds good to me.



Sweet setup right there BA.  Love it!!!


----------



## Bonnran

When I click the "insert Image" icon, a box pops up saying enter the URL of my image?


----------



## Milkman

Bonnran said:


> When I click the "insert Image" icon, a box pops up saying enter the URL of my image?



Click on manage attachments

Click on browse 

Pick an image from your computer

click upload

close the upload window

save changes


----------



## Bonnran

*Finally I learned how.*

Here is our cabin. Thanks for all of the help uploading guys.


----------



## Silver Britches

Bonnran said:


> Here is our cabin. Thanks for all of the help uploading guys.



 There you go!


----------



## Broken Arrow 68

Triple C said:


> Sweet setup right there BA.  Love it!!!



You're welcome to come over any time TC!  We need to get together!


----------



## week 13

*16 Foot Trophy Lodge*

It does everything we need.


----------



## releehweoj

Thought I'd start the thread up again.  Kitchen, hot water, shower, john and 3 BRs - sleeps 10 in a pinch.  Tractor shed added since pic was taken.


----------



## Milkman

Bump for the newbies


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors

Hunting Lodge by WildlifeBiologist


----------



## doenightmare

Updated since my post in 2011 - made a few upgrades.


----------



## elfiii

The Salem Springs Savoy after the latest repair/upgrade project completed last weekend.


----------



## Navy Seahawk

*Forward Operating Base "Southern Comfort"*

Sans the wire and claymores.


----------



## doenightmare

elfiii said:


> The Salem Springs Savoy after the latest repair/upgrade project completed last weekend.



Nice - Salem Springs will work for me just need a bar and big screen. Can't wait to come hunt once I've shot out my deer herd. Question - where the rest of the crew gonna sleep?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Man these camp threads always get me pumped up and reminiscing. I had originally posted in here and of course in the one that seems to take place yearly, but I didnt put enough into the last one in here so I deleted and started over.

So much has changed, some for the better, some for much better and some just because. 

I never forget any of the old deer camps Ive been a part of. Although I've always been a loner, theres been plenty of folks along the way.

Crazy thinking back of sleeping under tarps back in the mid-late 80s on WMAs to then the early 90s finally getting on leased land down in Heard county and camping by myself for a week or so to losing that lease and then meeting up with Bubba and Ol May in either 01 or 02 and sharing a great camp for several years to sharing a camp in heard county with Woody (man I miss Woodrow) for a couple years to watching Bubba and May build his log cabin paradise 2 miles from our camp on his 73 acres to 2005 when we started Live From The Tree and started spending deer camp on the road and any and everywhere we laid our heads such as hotels, no tell motels, truck, tents, farm houses, cabins and outfitter lodges.

Ol May is gone now so this is a little bit hard, but remembering is good. Really wish I was into the photography side of hunting and camping before 01.

Enjoy them all folks, cause you never know when it will be the last season or even hunt.

I am sure I will miss some of these pics, but 
oh well heres a little history from back 01 or 02 going thru now.  Yall keep em coming

Sorry about the hodge podge and taking away from the original intent, but these are my memories and it is what it is


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Here is the rent house at our lease in West Texas on red river.

Heaven on earth.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

One of the views...


----------



## Mario7979

*My New Club      Bailey Town Hunting Club*

My new set up at new club


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Here is mine on my new land.

gt40


----------



## florida boy 1985

This was the day I got it..but its 32ft now has insulation, power,shower,toilet, and ac..all that's left is dry wall and to finish the kitchen I'll take updated pics opening weekend in a few weeks


----------



## oops1

Never seen this thread.. Here's ours.. Only pic I had! Fire got a lil out of hand that night but we recouped


----------



## lbzdually

This thread makes me sad.  We were in a club in Twiggs county for over 20 years and just lost it to some guy out of Atlanta who makes solar panels.  Our club manager and a few other guys had it lined up to buy it at a certain price and the old hags from Wisconsin that owned it sold it out from under them.


----------



## dblnranch

My second home..


----------



## chrismhaase

dblnranch said:


> My second home..



Is this a container or a build you made?


----------



## kingfish

I do love these type of threads !!  Keep em coming.


----------



## Milkman

We still have the old house at the Taliaferro lease that I posted in the OP.
This year I leased another small tract in Putnam County near our lake property. 
So I am gonna post up a pic of it since it will serve as a deer camp at times during the season.


----------



## champ

*Our Hancock Co. Sugar-Shack*

It's been a very rewarding get away over the years. I became a professional plumber at this place.


----------



## Triple C

Bout the time of year to see any updates you guys have done to your deer camp.  Bout the only update we made over the past year was pouring concrete under our pavilion / skinning shed.


----------



## bilgerat

heres a few pics of the camp Im blessed to get invited to each November. It on the south Magnetawan river near the Naganosh lake provincial park in Ontario. Its a days boat ride up a river from the nearest road. Everything seen in the camp was brought up river by john boats and carried over a 1/2 mile Portage around a huge set of rapids and a waterfall.  well except for the narrow gage RR wheels , they found them in the river


----------



## lagrangedave

Keep them coming.


----------



## Tot

Bump for the best thread on the forum.


----------



## deers2ward

bilgerat said:


> heres a few pics of the camp Im blessed to get invited to each November. It on the south Magnetawan river near the Naganosh lake provincial park in Ontario. Its a days boat ride up a river from the nearest road. Everything seen in the camp was brought up river by john boats and carried over a 1/2 mile Portage around a huge set of rapids and a waterfall.  well except for the narrow gage RR wheels , they found them in the river



Killer

What are all the cups/bowls on the table with what appears to be duct tape on them for?


----------



## BeerThirty

Cool thread, just stumbled across it!

Here are few from deercamp in the Northwoods of WI.


----------



## reflexman

that's a cool aframe cabin love the loft


----------



## elfiii

reflexman said:


> that's a cool aframe cabin love the loft



Yep.


----------



## bilgerat

deers2ward said:


> Killer
> 
> What are all the cups/bowls on the table with what appears to be duct tape on them for?



The last night in Camp we do a drawing to help raise a little camp money each year for improvements for the next year . Every one in camp brings a few items to donate, they then sell tickets and put a cup by each item. You put ticket stubs in the cup then they draw a stub from the cup to see who wins the item.. first three years in camp I didn't win but a few items., last year I won a bunch of stuff. After each item is won we all have a drink. its really fun and twards the end of it every one is kinda drunk and laughing their butts off. Its a hoot.


----------



## Triple C

A few more I ran across in an old photo album.  Too bad we didn't have smart phones back in the 70s n 80s to snap pics at deer camp.

When the boys were growing up my wife would always take a pic of us headed out the opening day of archery season.  This one is from around  '90.  Fun times!


Gave both boys their first 'real' bow when they were 12 n 13.  This is a pic of youngest son's bow on his 12th birthday.  A Martin Lynx from Dan Quillian's Archery Traditions shop.


Didn't take him long to connect on his 1st whitetail.  This was a Sunday after church.  We got home and he said he was headed behind the house to hunt.  Within an hour I heard him hollering.  Another great memory.


This was 1994.  Not sure why I remember this date so well but I had hung a new stand on the club we were in and that morning I decided not to go hunting.  Boys headed out and oldest son sat my stand and doubled up that morning.


We traveled to West Virginia each November to hunt with a buddy that had a cabin out in the middle of nowhere.  It was near the forks of the Kanawha and Ohio rivers.  Such a cool place with lots of memories over the years.


----------



## jbird1

Great photos...and memories I'm sure, Trip C.  Good Stuff!!


----------



## mudracing101

Y'all have some great places and stories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Milkman

Tot said:


> Bump for the best thread on the forum.



You may be right, it is at least quite popular.  Over 83,300 views as of this date


----------



## kingfish

Yep.  Best thread on the forum.


----------



## Silver Britches

Triple C said:


> A few more I ran across in an old photo album.  Too bad we didn't have smart phones back in the 70s n 80s to snap pics at deer camp.
> 
> When the boys were growing up my wife would always take a pic of us headed out the opening day of archery season.  This one is from around  '90.  Fun times!
> View attachment 903937
> 
> Gave both boys their first 'real' bow when they were 12 n 13.  This is a pic of youngest son's bow on his 12th birthday.  A Martin Lynx from Dan Quillian's Archery Traditions shop.
> View attachment 903938
> 
> Didn't take him long to connect on his 1st whitetail.  This was a Sunday after church.  We got home and he said he was headed behind the house to hunt.  Within an hour I heard him hollering.  Another great memory.
> View attachment 903939
> 
> This was 1994.  Not sure why I remember this date so well but I had hung a new stand on the club we were in and that morning I decided not to go hunting.  Boys headed out and oldest son sat my stand and doubled up that morning.
> View attachment 903940
> 
> We traveled to West Virginia each November to hunt with a buddy that had a cabin out in the middle of nowhere.  It was near the forks of the Kanawha and Ohio rivers.  Such a cool place with lots of memories over the years.
> View attachment 903941



Great post TC. And yes, I wish I'd had a quality camera during those early years of hunting as well.


----------



## duckbill

Our South Ga home away from home


----------



## Jack Ryan

That is where I live.


----------



## How2fish

Got some of the camp before and after the tornado if I can find them, but this is my camper...even with the dent from the pine tree that fell on it during the tornado .







This is right after the tornado





http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll289/how2fish_2008/Hunting/mycamper.jpg

This is before the tornado :

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll289/how2fish_2008/Hunting/Openingweek08012.jpg






http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll289/how2fish_2008/Hunting/Openingweek08009.jpg


----------



## How2fish

Got some of the camp before and after the tornado if I can find them, but this is my camper...even with the dent from the pine tree that fell on it during the tornado . There are a couple of more pictures that you have to click on the links to see...not sure why?  






This is right after the tornado






http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll289/how2fish_2008/Hunting/mycamper.jpg[/url]

This is before the tornado :

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll289/how2fish_2008/Hunting/Openingweek08012.jpg







http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll289/how2fish_2008/Hunting/Openingweek08009.jpg


----------



## red neck richie

No power, no water. A wood burning stove and a cot is all I really need. I do have a propane stove and grill though for warmer weather. Although I like cooking on a campfire as well.


----------



## Nicodemus

.....


----------



## techfire55

Mr. Nic, that is awesome.


----------



## Nicodemus

techfire55 said:


> Mr. Nic, that is awesome.





Thanks. I do like my tipi. The colder the better. As you can see, it has "central" heat.


----------



## Gut_Pile

how long does it take to put that thing up nic?


----------



## Nicodemus

Gut_Pile said:


> how long does it take to put that thing up nic?





About 30 to 45 minutes. I can take it down in 15 or less. I`ve slept in when it was 17 degrees and that little fire keeps it warm as your own home. It`s also stood through 70 mph winds.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Very cool


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks. I do like my tipi. The colder the better. As you can see, it has "central" heat.


----------



## Milkman

OK boys we are in that dull spring and summer stretch here related to deer hunting. This is the most viewed thread on the forum with almost 89,000 views to date.

 Post up some new camp pics.


----------



## Doolydawg03

Sorry its a little pic heavy but me my wife and two kids were getting a little crowded in the camp so i decided to add onto my existing camp very happy with the turn out we should have plenty of room now, i will have a full size refrigerator a stove and counter top with sink on one end and couch recliner and wall mount fold up beds on the other of course a tv and cable box, i still have to run electric put in the insulation, then figure out what im going to do for the interior walls and exterior walls ive been going up working on it every chance i get any ideas are appreciated hope everybody enjoys!!!!


----------



## Milkman

Lets see your camp


----------



## TimBray

My son and I joined a club last year in Warren Co. that had a pole barn already in place. Several members bring their own campers (my 5er would never make it    ) and I believe some are members of GON. Looks a little different now. 
We now have power in place.


----------



## Whit90

Anyone got some new or update pics? Love to see these camps!


----------



## ACracing98

Nic camps fellows!


----------



## ArticSnake

This is my winter camping hunting home away from home


----------



## walters

*camp*

my camp


----------



## Whit90

ArticSnake said:


> This is my winter camping hunting home away from home



Awesome y’all. How long do you leave this set up for? Always wanted one!


----------



## Mark R

Paymaster said:


> Public land hunters have to share a deer camp!



Wouldn't have it any other way .


----------



## Mark R

ArticSnake said:


> This is my winter camping hunting home away from home



That one gets my vote


----------



## Meriwether Mike

*New Deer Camp 2017*

The sell of a portion of our lease forced us to move camp this past Summer. I decided it was time for an upgrade as my roof was getting some age on it. The new camp is fantastic!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

*Wish I was there now*

....


----------



## kingfish

This thread moves me !!!


----------



## walters

*Nice camp*

I remember when everyone use to get together at our camp and cook and hang out, over time every thing changed for some reason, but you have a nice set up, all of the camps on here are nice


----------



## Last Minute

This is down south in the Everglades.. Not too shabby lol. The toilet is a self composting toilet that the state requires all everglades camps to install.


----------



## Last Minute

Still working on camp georgia..gotta see if I can find some pics as most were on my phone that went for a swim


----------



## Milkman

Over 115,000 looks. Suffice it to say we like looking at deer camps


----------



## Milkman

Bump for anyone tired of reading about baiting


----------



## Longhorn 16

Milkman said:


> Bump for anyone tired of reading about baiting



How about a new thread?  Deer hunters can use the deer hunting thread and deer feeders can use deer feeding thread.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I already miss deer camp.


----------



## brownhounds

Here's ours.  Sleeps 4 grown men pretty good.  Not the prettiest in the world, but we've had some great memories and we get all kinds of stares going down the road.


----------



## Longhorn 16

brownhounds said:


> Here's ours.  Sleeps 4 grown men pretty good.  Not the prettiest in the world, but we've had some great memories and we get all kinds of stares going down the road.



That first step is a doozy!


----------



## Tombuster

Trying to get this one turned into a tiny house.


----------



## specialk

Tombuster said:


> Trying to get this one turned into a tiny house.



love the French doors....


----------



## Milkman

Tombuster said:


> Trying to get this one turned into a tiny house.



I like what you have started there. I can invision some shed roofs from front and back in the future.


----------



## XIronheadX

Hunting camp late 80's to mid 90s. Coleman lanterns and stove. Brought water, shower stall inside. Astro turf carpet. Lol. Propane heater. Built it one August weekend at about 100 degrees.  I was living like a king. Them old wind up alarm clocks were like music ticking all night.


----------



## gma1320

Heard county hotel


----------



## Jack Ryan

Home IS deer camp.


----------



## swamp hunter

I'm thinkin bout moving to my Camp in a year or so.
Still got good Saltwater right down the road...and Deer at the fenceline , Hogs in my Swamp.
Good place for a Retired guy...


----------



## Milkman

swamp hunter said:


> I'm thinkin bout moving to my Camp in a year or so.
> Still got good Saltwater right down the road...and Deer at the fenceline , Hogs in my Swamp.
> Good place for a Retired guy...



Need pics


----------



## blood on the ground

brownhounds said:


> Here's ours.  Sleeps 4 grown men pretty good.  Not the prettiest in the world, but we've had some great memories and we get all kinds of stares going down the road.



That one would be rough on a feller who has to pee in the middle of the night!


----------



## brownhounds

We have a bathroom window on the other side.  Ill get some more pics of it and the inside later on.


----------



## ryanh487

brownhounds said:


> We have a bathroom window on the other side.  Ill get some more pics of it and the inside later on.



Don't forget to roll up the passenger window on the truck


----------



## hunt4em

Just a few from the CR


----------



## hunt4em




----------



## hunt4em




----------



## hunt4em




----------



## TomC

When can I move in?????????????????????


----------



## jaydawg

hunt4em said:


> View attachment 935741



holy smokes...where is this place at and when can I join


----------



## ratlird

Home away from home.


----------



## Timberman

Bear Camp


----------



## Gbr5pb

Memories


----------



## elfiii

Nicodemus said:


> .....View attachment 905124



The best of the whole lot. ^


----------



## grady white

elfiii said:


> The best of the whole lot. ^


agree ...looks like something out of a magazine


----------



## Nicodemus

grady white said:


> agree ...looks like something out of a magazine




It is. A magazine writer-photographer came to the event where I had my tipi set up and took the picture of the inside. 

Here`s another shot of it.


----------



## bloodiarrow68

I'm ashamed to put a picture of my headquarters up here now. Some of yall are spoiled i think, ha.


----------



## futbolwest

hunt4em said:


> View attachment 935741


Dilly, Dilly


----------



## grady white

Nicodemus said:


> It is. A magazine writer-photographer came to the event where I had my tipi set up and took the picture of the inside.
> 
> Here`s anotherView attachment 935847 shot of it.


very nice indeed !!


----------



## swamp hunter

5 Acres in far North Florida. Swamps to my East and West and I'm the High Ground in the middle. Back fence starts my Club at 93 Thousand Acres..30 miles long.
Sand hill Bucks and lot's of Hogs, Rabbits , Wood Duck ponds ect.
I'm good..


----------



## realityvideoman

Barbour Co AL


----------



## Milkman

7 years of posts and pictures here. Anyone got any new pictures?


----------



## Old Man Wisdom

Small slice of Heaven....still a work in process.


----------



## ArticSnake

whitney90 said:


> Awesome y’all. How long do you leave this set up for? Always wanted one!


It's public land so we take off and hunt a week so that's all it will stay up for


----------



## Milkman

Lots of folks cleaning up camp and such now. Any new pics??


----------



## Buck70

More pictures please.


----------



## hunt4em




----------



## jknight71

hunt4em said:


> View attachment 943473View attachment 943474View attachment 943475View attachment 943476View attachment 943477View attachment 943473View attachment 943474View attachment 943475View attachment 943476View attachment 943477


I BEEN THERE BEFORE... GOOD TIMES!!


----------



## Buck70

Where is this place?


----------



## RichardC

red neck richie said:


> No power, no water. A wood burning stove and a cot is all I really need. I do have a propane stove and grill though for warmer weather. Although I like cooking on a campfire as well.


That's more like my style...Simple and comfortable.


----------



## Jim Thompson

The cabin we rent with the farm in MO. Was originally built sometime in the 1800s and then added onto over time.  I cant find any inside photos, but it's nicer on the outside than on the inside  Also has a very large 3 sided shed for tractors and ATVs etc.


----------



## BassHunter25

Had this pic in my phone. Tv outside watching high school state championships. Roasting oysters and eating low country!


----------



## Buck70

Sweet


----------



## RichardC

BassHunter25 said:


> Had this pic in my phone. Tv outside watching high school state championships. Roasting oysters and eating low country!View attachment 943542


What is Low Country?


----------



## BassHunter25

RichardC said:


> What is Low Country?


? low country boil 
Shrimp sausage potatoes corn onion.


----------



## RichardC

ahh we just call it a shrimp boil...Same with crawfish.


----------



## baddave

here's my little trailer in crawfordville i've been braggin 'bout ..i have 64 ac. family land and lease 84 next to it ... 45' X10'  w' the 24' covered deck and a pic of the little 8X10 bedrm on the back - central hvac -- wood burning stove . all the luxuries of home except a laundry rm... 1& 1/2 ac fish pond . hogs, deer , turkey , dove , rabbit, coyotes


----------



## swamp hunter

I'll be Honest and Buck the Boat here...
I got a nice Camp with all the stuff , Mainly so the Bride let's us stay there for a Month solid...But , The best times are Outside not inside.
No Pool table , No big Tv , just a Campfire , Friends , Hoot Owls , A clear night and a Brisk North wind...That's Hunting Camp to me...


----------



## Jim Thompson

swamp hunter said:


> I'll be Honest and Buck the Boat here...
> I got a nice Camp with all the stuff , Mainly so the Bride let's us stay there for a Month solid...But , The best times are Outside not inside.
> No Pool table , No big Tv , just a Campfire , Friends , Hoot Owls , A clear night and a Brisk North wind...That's Hunting Camp to me...




Agreed, miss these days (and especially Ol May) sometimes...although I do enjoy a hot shower now   I think this was 2003 or 2004 and yep I still wear that black shirt and those faded almost white camo pants and that same leather belt 

Hope everyone has an incredible season!  Did I mention we close up shop and hit the road in exactly 4 weeks????


----------



## davidf

A work in progress hopefully it will  be completed early 2019


----------



## HughW2

David,
Looks great!  Keep us posted on progress.  Would love to see how you finish!
Thanks.


----------



## Buck70

Me too. Show it off.


----------



## brownhounds

Kitchen at camp. We eat like kings


----------



## swamp hunter

Near Perfect...
I'd build a little more Counter space over them propane tanks for food prep , Then go throw another log on the fire..


----------



## jiminbogart

gma1320 said:


> Heard county hotel



Is this in Australia?


----------



## KyDawg

jiminbogart said:


> Is this in Australia?



LOL, that was a good one Jim.


----------



## gma1320

jiminbogart said:


> Is this in Australia?


Lol yes. Didn't notice that


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Son said:


> Our present camp kitchen about 4 years ago.


Is that Mr Crane I see? Gray shirt, w/ beard


----------



## reflexman

Here’s home away from home for us


----------



## reflexman

I see more deer sitting on the front porch then I do Hunting And that’s OK


----------



## Milkman

Anyone else got pictures of their camp??


----------



## 7 point

Bump


----------



## Jim Thompson

Milkman said:


> Anyone else got pictures of their camp??



We are still steady building in Iowa...coming soon


----------



## Whit90

My camp usually consists of mostly hammocks and maybe a camper or two depending on who comes. Most of these pictures are from a turkey hunt in the mountains in 2018. My buddy and I lucked up and got a double that hunt! Another buddy of mine caught a limit of trout so we had a good old fashioned north Georgia surf and turf that night! Cooked the turkey breast On the fire and wrapped the trout in foil an threw them in the coles. We also had some wild onion. The last two pics are from a quota hunt. It rain so much, I had to rig up a canopy over the fire to dry my close out. The last pic is of my buddy tucker a doe I shot that hunt. I’ll take more camp pics this season. Won’t be long!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

This was our camp in Kansas a few years back.  It was in a tiny little oasis of trees in the middle of crp fields.  Tarps were for wind block, cause the wind never seems to stop hammering! Good lunches and naps right here!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Jim Thompson said:


> This was our camp in Kansas a few years back.  It was in a tiny little oasis of trees in the middle of crp fields.  Tarps were for wind block, cause the wind never seems to stop hammering! Good lunches and naps right here!!
> 
> View attachment 977473




Those look like Osage orange trees.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Wayne D Davis said:


> Is that Mr Crane I see? Gray shirt, w/ beard


Looks identical to Mr. Crane may he R.I.P. .... from Cranes Taxidermist  Acworth ga


----------



## Jim Thompson

Nicodemus said:


> Those look like Osage orange trees.



Gotta watch from above...they are a heavier, much deadlier version of black walnuts


----------



## reflexman

Love the pics deer camp Is a Lotta different shapes and forms but it’s all about making memories the people you care about Or just out on your own


----------



## Wayne D Davis




----------



## Wayne D Davis

Wayne D Davis said:


> View attachment 980346


BF Grant primitive weapons hunt


----------



## Wayne D Davis




----------



## Wayne D Davis

Wayne D Davis said:


> View attachment 980347


Piedmont Ref hunt


----------



## Milkman

Any more camp pics or do we have them all?


----------



## sea trout

Deer/Turkey camp


Moose camp 


Elk camp


----------



## Danuwoa




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## buckmanmike

I built my little cabin myself and a cookshack next to it. Outside pic my cabin, inside pics cookshack.


----------



## Buck70

Nice


----------



## reflexman

Something about sitting around a fire pit at camp  after a day in the woods.


----------



## saltysenior

reflexman said:


> Something about sitting around a fire pit at camp  after a day in the woods.


\

  listening to the lying *** who says  '' I didn't see anything "....


----------



## elfiii

This has got to be one of the Top 10 Threads of All Time on this message board.


----------



## Buck70

I agree


----------



## 86ccord

Good thread for sure


----------



## Milkman

elfiii said:


> This has got to be one of the Top 10 Threads of All Time on this message board.



when we could still see the number of views a thread had I think this one has the most.


----------



## Milkman

Gotta love those kids cooking the squirrel in post 328.  Looks like me and my brothers back in the 60s.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

We recently did a shed upgrade to our camp, tore the 50 year old one down and built brand new.  Here is some updated pictures, including a recent camp outing during turkey season.


----------



## Triple C

BD - Love the new upgrade to your camp.  That's about as good a deer camp as I've ever had the pleasure of visiting.  Got a park feel to it.


----------



## reflexman

hey bd looks like the tin man showed up red roofs look nice who did them.


----------



## roscoe54

Dodge county camp


----------



## Buford_Dawg

reflexman said:


> hey bd looks like the tin man showed up red roofs look nice who did them.


Athens Metals did the campers, we did the roof on the shed ourselves, we matched it up, thanks for the compliment


----------



## Buck70

Roscoe that is home


----------



## roscoe54

Buck70 said:


> Roscoe that is home


When I was younger tents and hard ground. Now that IAM older moved up a notch.


----------



## Danuwoa




----------



## Danuwoa

That old Ranger stove came out of a country store in Rabun County.  Nice on a cold night.


----------



## Danuwoa

roscoe54 said:


> When I was younger tents and hard ground. Now that IAM older moved up a notch.


Yeah I learned three years ago while camping in  Cohutta that I can still sleep on the ground but I don’t like it.  Air mattress for me if I’m tent camping.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Milkman said:


> when we could still see the number of views a thread had I think this one has the most.




I think so too.  Some of the LFTT threads have been in the 130,000-150,000 views, but this one is in the 170,000 range and has much much better content


----------



## Sixes

Here is a camp that I have to rough it at for a couple of trips during the fall and a trip in the spring with an occasional hog trip thrown in during the winter, rough trips


----------



## elfiii

Sixes said:


> Here is a camp that I have to rough it at for a couple of trips during the fall and a trip in the spring with an occasional hog trip thrown in during the winter, rough trips
> 
> View attachment 1023234View attachment 1023235View attachment 1023236



It's a hard knock life huh?


----------



## Sixes

elfiii said:


> It's a hard knock life huh?


It can be tough, sometimes we have to go ride around while the maid makes the beds and puts chocolates on our pillows


----------



## TerrellBuckman

Sixes said:


> It can be tough, sometimes we have to go ride around while the maid makes the beds and puts chocolates on our pillows


What’s that run you big money?


----------



## Sixes

TerrellBuckman said:


> What’s that run you big money?


0.00

No big money for me.

My Dad is good friends with the man than owns the plantation. It is a private place and is not a commercial hunting plantation

Our only cost is gas, food and we tip the maid and game manager (but that is optional).

It's probably the best deal in the state, ~9500 acres to hunt and we're treated great.


----------



## ssramage

Sixes said:


> 0.00
> 
> No big money for me.
> 
> My Dad is good friends with the man than owns the plantation. It is a private place and is not a commercial hunting plantation
> 
> Our only cost is gas, food and we tip the maid and game manager (but that is optional).
> 
> It's probably the best deal in the state, ~9500 acres to hunt and we're treated great.



Show off...


----------



## creekrunner

Sixes said:


> 0.00
> 
> No big money for me.
> 
> My Dad is good friends with the man than owns the plantation. It is a private place and is not a commercial hunting plantation
> 
> Our only cost is gas, food and we tip the maid and game manager (but that is optional).
> 
> It's absolutely the best deal in the state, ~9500 acres to hunt and we're treated great.



FIFY


----------



## Jimmypop

Here are a few shots of what has been my private hunting club / getaway for the past several years. It's not fancy but it's handy , comfortable and always cluttered. A lot of deer have been hung from the big water oak in the front and processed in the kitchen. It's very secluded and quiet, and a short distance from home.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jimmypop said:


> Here are a few shots of what has been my private hunting club / getaway for the past several years. It's not fancy but it's handy , comfortable and always cluttered. A lot of deer have been hung from the big water oak in the front and processed in the kitchen. It's very secluded and quiet, and a short distance from home.




Good stuff


----------



## Wayne D Davis

You guys have some awesome camps....i camp about 3 maybe 4 times thru the season. Here's a couple more from Piedmont ref.


----------



## reflexman

hey home is where the heart is that's great


----------



## antharper

Any of y’all see this ?


----------



## Wayne D Davis

I haven't opened my new issue yet but it came today


----------



## Milkman

antharper said:


> Any of y’all see this ?View attachment 1023967



Well now we are big time. ??


----------



## 7 point

Sixes said:


> Here is a camp that I have to rough it at for a couple of trips during the fall and a trip in the spring with an occasional hog trip thrown in during the winter, rough trips
> 
> View attachment 1023234View attachment 1023235View attachment 1023236


Man you cant hide money .


----------



## toolmkr20

Here's one from back in 2017 from Piedmont NWR of my gang. Ole Paymaster is minding the grill in the green shirt.


----------



## BIG RANDY

Finally getting around to posting here. My wife and I bought 107 acres in Hancock county back in March. It's only 3 miles from another 70 acre tract we already own so looks like we're finally done leasing land. These pics are from the realtor website, I'll try to get some current pics up soon.


----------



## Danuwoa

BIG RANDY said:


> Finally getting around to posting here. My wife and I bought 107 acres in Hancock county back in March. It's only 3 miles from another 70 acre tract we already own so looks like we're finally done leasing land. These pics are from the realtor website, I'll try to get some current pics up soon.


Nice place.


----------



## Westdawg14

My new camper in Putnam co


----------



## 7 point

Westdawg14 said:


> My new camper in Putnam co


I like that pole barn over your camper that makes a nice porch.


----------



## Milkman

I know lots of folks are working on cleaning up around your “happy place” this time of year. 
Any new pics??


----------



## Timberman

Milkman said:


> I know lots of folks are working on cleaning up around your “happy place” this time of year.
> Any new pics??



Camp Wuhan-Talbot county


----------



## Buck70

I like each and every one of the camps that have been posted I think.


----------



## NickDeer

Let me take you on a tour of my camper.
To start, we have the drivers seat, thats where a lot of time is spent driving to WMAs and camps. Now we'll take you to the backseat or the sleeping quarters. Works great for midday naps and sleeping. Now we'll take you to the floor of the backseat. That the storage closet where various clothes and rifles go.

In all seriousness its either the backseat or a tent, depending on the time of year. I'll get a camper one of these days.


----------



## reflexman

looks leak proof


----------



## 7 point

Looks like it restrains so you dont fall out of bed .


----------



## Milkman

NickDeer said:


> Let me take you on a tour of my camper.
> To start, we have the drivers seat, thats where a lot of time is spent driving to WMAs and camps. Now we'll take you to the backseat or the sleeping quarters. Works great for midday naps and sleeping. Now we'll take you to the floor of the backseat. That the storage closet where various clothes and rifles go.
> 
> In all seriousness its either the backseat or a tent, depending on the time of year. I'll get a camper one of these days.



We need a shot of the tailgate er kitchen too ?


----------



## NickDeer

Milkman said:


> We need a shot of the tailgate er kitchen too ?


True! Later I will


----------



## Triple C

NickDeer said:


> Let me take you on a tour of my camper.
> To start, we have the drivers seat, thats where a lot of time is spent driving to WMAs and camps. Now we'll take you to the backseat or the sleeping quarters. Works great for midday naps and sleeping. Now we'll take you to the floor of the backseat. That the storage closet where various clothes and rifles go.
> 
> In all seriousness its either the backseat or a tent, depending on the time of year. I'll get a camper one of these days.


Love it!  Nick...Spent many a night back in my much younger days sleeping in the bed of a 1972 Datsun "Lil Hustler" pickup.  That thing would go just about anywhere and if you got stuck, you and your buddies could just lift it.  Don't ever recall seeing a posted sign back then either.


----------



## NickDeer

Triple C said:


> Love it!  Nick...Spent many a night back in my much younger days sleeping in the bed of a 1972 Datsun "Lil Hustler" pickup.  That thing would go just about anywhere and if you got stuck, you and your buddies could just lift it.  Don't ever recall seeing a posted sign back then either.


Those are very cool!


----------



## Outlaw0125

Great posts, brings back a lot of memories on our old hunting camp. Didn't know how good we really had it back then. Good times.


----------



## 7 point

Outlaw0125 said:


> Great posts, brings back a lot of memories on our old hunting camp. Didn't know how good we really had it back then. Good times.


Same here I miss our old camp/lease


----------



## Wayne D Davis

looks like Piedmont hunt will be cut short for me. Pippins camp is closed this season due to China virus. Plus it's just me now going because my hunting partner is gotten to old for the trip. Recently divorced so now I got a big dog to tend to that would be a pain to take and leave chained up. Thinking maybe ONF to camp one night and get 2 of the 3 day hunt in..... gonna miss scout day and last hunt day


----------



## Milkman

Wayne D Davis said:


> looks like Piedmont hunt will be cut short for me. Pippins camp is closed this season due to China virus. Plus it's just me now going because my hunting partner is gotten to old for the trip. Recently divorced so now I got a big dog to tend to that would be a pain to take and leave chained up. Thinking maybe ONF to camp one night and get 2 of the 3 day hunt in..... gonna miss scout day and last hunt day



You can get a local kennel to board your dog.


----------



## Triple C

Ain’t nothing better for the soul than deer camp.  Fortunate to purchase my own piece of dirt 10 years ago and it’s been a labor of love ever since.  Built a pole barn cabin after purchasing the property.  It’s bout perfect for our camp. Love every minute I get to spend there.

A few of my favorites from over the last 10 years.















View attachment 1036713


----------



## XIronheadX

Triple C said:


> Ain’t nothing better for the soul than deer camp.  Fortunate to purchase my own piece of dirt 10 years ago and it’s been a labor of love ever since.  Built a pole barn cabin after purchasing the property.  It’s bout perfect for our camp. Love every minute I get to spend there.
> 
> A few of my favorites from over the last 10 years.
> View attachment 1036701
> 
> 
> View attachment 1036705
> 
> View attachment 1036706
> 
> View attachment 1036710
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1036712
> 
> View attachment 1036711
> 
> View attachment 1036713
> 
> View attachment 1036714


I'd never leave. Have someone bring me any groceries I needed. lol


----------



## Triple C

XIronheadX said:


> I'd never leave. Have someone bring me any groceries I needed. lol


XIronhead...I ain't far from me brother.  Good Lord willing won't be too much longer that I'll be there when I wanna be.  Wife may feel like a widow when that happens.


----------



## Buck70

Triple C, you have what a lot of us are striving to get. Your place is awesome.


----------



## Triple C

Thx Buck.  Took me a long, long time.  Been all that I had hoped for and then some.  Be prudent and patient and it can happen brother.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Milkman said:


> You can get a local kennel to board your dog.


That kinda worries me. He's a loner and skittish of strangers. All 110 pounds of him. Last thing I need is him bite someone at the kennel. He's unpredictable. I can read him and see the warning signs. With a firm voice I tell him to get someplace  else with that mess


----------



## FOLES55

Since the GON blast was canceled this year I recommend TC’s place for an alternative! Looks great brother. ?


----------



## BowanaLee

No more clubs for me. I loved the camaraderie but couldn't handle the jealousy and arguing over where to hunt.


----------



## Aztec

This is our hunting cabin in the mountains.  Our property is 155 acres with deer, bear, wild turkey, and so far only 1 hog.


----------



## reflexman

that's a cool place aztec


----------



## Buck70

Aztec said:


> This is our hunting cabin in the mountains.  Our property is 155 acres with deer, bear, wild turkey, and so far only 1 hog.


Love it!


----------



## Aztec

Thanks.  Its taken us many years  to complete.  All the wood except the floor joists are from trees cut and sawed on our property.  A lot of wild cherry, cedar, and a little oak.
The one hog has from a farm nearby and the owner has been trying to catch it for months.  I fear its gone wild by now.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Aztec said:


> This is our hunting cabin in the mountains.  Our property is 155 acres with deer, bear, wild turkey, and so far only 1 hog.




Love this


----------



## 7 point

Heres our deer camp .


----------



## 7 point




----------



## Buck70

Bump for more pics. I really like this thread.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

New tent.


----------



## brownhounds

It’ll do


----------



## 7 point

I'm at deer camp as I read it .


----------



## Whit90

Another year, another public land home away from home.


----------



## Jason C

My deer camp. Just cant get no one to sleep in this ole house with me..


----------



## Milkman

Jason C said:


> My deer camp. Just cant get no one to sleep in this ole house with me..


looks a lot like our old house in the OP.


----------



## gma1320

Jason C said:


> My deer camp. Just cant get no one to sleep in this ole house with me..


What's wrong with sleeping in the old house?


----------



## Resica

Camp last week


----------



## Resica

Sunset at cabin.


----------



## Powerline

Deer camp 2020


----------



## Jason C

gma1320 said:


> What's wrong with sleeping in the old house?


Some scared of rats, and the fact it smells like an old house.


----------



## BBond

Hancock
Where it all started.  Family may sell though.
Been going there as far back as my memories and where I killed my first when I was 12-13?? and was lucky to get one last year there with my wife/dad/son.


----------



## Whit90

Cool lookin place @BBond


----------



## Whit90

Where is your place located @Resica?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Last 5 years looking at this old cabin.  Maybe our last.  This pic as I was leaving for the season a few days ago


----------



## Nicodemus

Jim Thompson said:


> Last 5 years looking at this old cabin.  Maybe our last.  This pic as I was leaving for the season a few days ago
> View attachment 1054684




Dang, JT, good picture, but real sad in its own way....


----------



## Resica

whitney90 said:


> Where is your place located @Resica?


Centre County Pennsylvania. At night during college football season you can see the lights from State College just over that Pitch pine on the far right of the sunset picture.


----------



## Resica

We are right on the Allegheny Front. Everything behind camp in picture is ridge and valley. Everything out front of camp is the Allegheny plateau.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, JT, good picture, but real sad in its own way....



Yep it's sad for sure.  Place has too much of greatness and not quite enough of the goodness


----------



## longbowdave1

Mobile deer camp.


----------



## Resica

Love every place!! It's all about the experience!!!


----------



## freezer

Sixes said:


> Here is a camp that I have to rough it at for a couple of trips during the fall and a trip in the spring with an occasional hog trip thrown in during the winter, rough trips
> 
> View attachment 1023234View attachment 1023235View attachment 1023236


Looks like Whitehall Plantation.


----------



## Milkman

TTT


----------



## Buck70

This and views from a deer stand are the two best threads.


----------



## 4HAND

Buck70 said:


> This and views from a deer stand are the two best threads.


Love them both.


----------



## White0ak

retro school bus hunt camp project, Middle GA - still a work in progress.


----------



## dank1296

Had Land since 1988. First 5 years get up 3 am drive down or stay at the Econo lodge in Thomson. Even stayed at long gone motel in Warrenton once. Next 5 years we had an Old Smokey camper. Finally able to build a small 2 bedroom cabin in 2000. Then brother had a real house built across the pond. Its our second home and 88 year old parents would rather be there then anywhere. 10/22 Crappie getting a little bigger. 11-23 Brother got a nice one from stand 30 yards behind his log home in above picture. Talk about backyard bucks.


----------



## Buck70

Nice


----------



## fishinjunkie

Converted a utility trailer into a 2 person camper. Insulated, set-up with 12 volt interior/exterior lighting, solar power, vent fan etc. 

Cool part is everything inside is removable so I can still haul cargo when needed. 

The Jeep tows it anywhere with no issues. 

Currently set-up at hunt camp 25 feet from fishing pond.


----------



## Blackston

fishinjunkie said:


> Converted a utility trailer into a 2 person View attachment 1058475camper. Insulated, set-up with 12 volt interior/exterior lighting, solar power, vent fan etc.
> 
> Cool part is everything inside is removable so I can still haul cargo when needed.
> 
> The Jeep tows it anywhere with no issues.
> 
> Currently set-up at hunt camp 25 feet from fishing pond.
> 
> View attachment 1058475


 inside pics ?


----------



## fishinjunkie

Blackston said:


> inside pics ?




Ill get some inside pictures and post.


----------



## Blackston

I been thinking bout makin one


----------



## NickDeer

fishinjunkie said:


> Converted a utility trailer into a 2 person View attachment 1058475camper. Insulated, set-up with 12 volt interior/exterior lighting, solar power, vent fan etc.
> 
> Cool part is everything inside is removable so I can still haul cargo when needed.
> 
> The Jeep tows it anywhere with no issues.
> 
> Currently set-up at hunt camp 25 feet from fishing pond.
> 
> View attachment 1058475


Ive always been interested in those conversion trailers. Especially the fully 12v off grid ones.


----------



## bnew17

Home for a week once a year.


----------



## Wifeshusband

Makes me sick to think that I have to sleep in a cheap motel. Although I moved on up to the eastside to a deluxe bed & breakfast inn this year. I'd still rather have the deer camp.   We had an old cabin for one for about three years until it burned down (no, wasn't our fault). Great pics, guys.


----------



## NMH5050

This is our "home" where I hunt in Colorado. the other picture is our view from camp.


----------



## rstallings1979

Our family deer camp...no place I would rather be...the days I leave and lock up my stomach sinks a little.  I know some of you followed our house build on the farm.  I had intentions of building a barndonium but the wife got ahold of the plans and we went with a regular 3 bed 2 1/2 bath with a wrap around.


----------



## Milkman

Wifeshusband said:


> Makes me sick to think that I have to sleep in a cheap motel. Although I moved on up to the eastside to a deluxe bed & breakfast inn this year. I'd still rather have the deer camp.   We had an old cabin for one for about three years until it burned down (no, wasn't our fault). Great pics, guys.



@Wifeshusband , Any reason you can’t do a shack or camper?


----------



## tcward

The “Lobby” at deer camp...


----------



## Buck70

I like it


----------



## Tugboat1

My church and therapists office


----------



## Spotlite

elfiii said:


> The Salem Springs Savoy resort, home of the Dead Poacher's Society Hunt Club.View attachment 620457View attachment 620458View attachment 620459View attachment 620460


Looks like you’ve added a little since the last I poach........I meant was invited over.


----------



## Spotlite

Just brought mine home for cleaning. But it’s a 30 foot Dutchman camper.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Still my favorite thread.


Here's a place holder for my new shed-cabin.

This coming hunting season will be the best ever (and I've been blessed with some good ones)!

Eta - this is what I am planning.  May not be cost effective as some but it will be "instant".


----------



## Buck70

This and views from a deer stand are my favorites by far.


----------



## Hilsman

brownhounds said:


> It’ll do


Is this in Round Oak?  Reminds me a lot of a club I was in


----------



## Triple C

A lil update on our guest cabin.  Had this cabin moved back in 2013 to it's current location.  At the time, it was a roughed in cabin with no electricity, plumbing, etc.  It was covered on OSB board and the interior was just a shell with old cabinets and fiber board for walls.

Son spent about 3 months wrapping it in rough sawn pine and building out the interior. Repurposed the old cabinets and made a cozy lil cabin that will easily sleep 3 folks. Ain't nothing better than deer camp!



Couple pics of the interior



Put a shower, pooper n sink in lil bathroom.


Sleeping loft upstairs


----------



## Jim Thompson

Triple C said:


> A lil update on our guest cabin.  Had this cabin moved back in 2013 to it's current location.  At the time, it was a roughed in cabin with no electricity, plumbing, etc.  It was covered on OSB board and the interior was just a shell with old cabinets and fiber board for walls.
> 
> Son spent about 3 months wrapping it in rough sawn pine and building out the interior. Repurposed the old cabinets and made a cozy lil cabin that will easily sleep 3 folks. Ain't nothing better than deer camp!
> View attachment 1065826
> 
> 
> Couple pics of the interior
> View attachment 1065816
> View attachment 1065817
> 
> Put a shower, pooper n sink in lil bathroom.
> View attachment 1065818
> 
> Sleeping loft upstairs
> View attachment 1065819




Yeah all that works


----------



## Son

Y'all got it made. This is my office during deer season


----------



## Buck70

Triple C said:


> A lil update on our guest cabin.  Had this cabin moved back in 2013 to it's current location.  At the time, it was a roughed in cabin with no electricity, plumbing, etc.  It was covered on OSB board and the interior was just a shell with old cabinets and fiber board for walls.
> 
> Son spent about 3 months wrapping it in rough sawn pine and building out the interior. Repurposed the old cabinets and made a cozy lil cabin that will easily sleep 3 folks. Ain't nothing better than deer camp!
> View attachment 1065826
> 
> 
> Couple pics of the interior
> View attachment 1065816
> View attachment 1065817
> 
> Put a shower, pooper n sink in lil bathroom.
> View attachment 1065818
> 
> Sleeping loft upstairs
> View attachment 1065819


Wow


----------



## Triple C

Son said:


> Y'all got it made. This is my office during deer season


Son - Like the way your roll!  I never even had a shooting house of any kind for first 4 decades of my hunting.  Plenty of deer camps thru the years and all were either primitive or camper with the boys when they were growing up.  Some of my fondest memories.

Was fortunate to be able to get my own place 10 years ago after the great recession and been slowly improving it ever since.  You'll find me there at least 40 weekends out of the year.  Always feel like I'm on vacation when pulling thru the gate.  Won't be long till I'll be down there most days.  Huge bonus that I never expected was to meet so many great guys that are local to the area or lease in the county and most all of em I met on here.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Triple C said:


> A lil update on our guest cabin.  Had this cabin moved back in 2013 to it's current location.  At the time, it was a roughed in cabin with no electricity, plumbing, etc.  It was covered on OSB board and the interior was just a shell with old cabinets and fiber board for walls.
> 
> Son spent about 3 months wrapping it in rough sawn pine and building out the interior. Repurposed the old cabinets and made a cozy lil cabin that will easily sleep 3 folks. Ain't nothing better than deer camp!
> View attachment 1065826
> 
> 
> Couple pics of the interior
> View attachment 1065816
> View attachment 1065817
> 
> Put a shower, pooper n sink in lil bathroom.
> View attachment 1065818
> 
> Sleeping loft upstairs
> View attachment 1065819


That is a nice place.

Inspirational for sure.


----------



## TomC

You got a sure nuff special place out there Triple C. Looks even more special since I got to visit!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Well in my opinion, that is about as close to heaven as most people could be !!!!!!  The fact is that there have been several "church services" that also included several prayers as well that took place in places just like what you have shown in this one page !!!

KUDO'S to all of you for giving us an inside look at your comfort areas.


----------



## Milkman

Lots of good stuff shared here in this 10 year old active thread. 

Need some new pics. Postem up !!!


----------



## 7 point

Moved our camp to another spot at the lease.


----------



## 7 point




----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

After 25 years I was finally able to build my cabin on my 100 acres in Talbot. Should be done by end of June 

Chateau Lo Mo on scenic Lake Mo.


----------



## NickDeer

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> After 25 years I was finally able to build my cabin on my 100 acres in Talbot. Should be done by end of June
> 
> Chateau Lo Mo on scenic Lake Mo. View attachment 1081440


Lawdy!


----------



## 7 point

Why so small not expecting any guest.


----------



## HughW2

The deer won’t stand a chance! Looks like there will be a hunter every 5-10 acres!?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

There is only ONE bedroom!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> There is only ONE bedroom!


That looks to be ONE cozy bedroom with all 19 of your other guests.

J/K -  I like it alot.  Congrats.  Bet you are dying to get in there.


----------



## Timberman

Welcome to Camp Wuhan


----------



## CarolinaDawg

Triple C said:


> Ain’t nothing better for the soul than deer camp.  Fortunate to purchase my own piece of dirt 10 years ago and it’s been a labor of love ever since.  Built a pole barn cabin after purchasing the property.  It’s bout perfect for our camp. Love every minute I get to spend there.
> 
> A few of my favorites from over the last 10 years.
> View attachment 1036701
> 
> 
> View attachment 1036705
> 
> View attachment 1036706
> 
> View attachment 1036710
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1036712
> 
> View attachment 1036711
> 
> View attachment 1036713
> 
> View attachment 1036702
> 
> View attachment 1036714




Triple C,
Is this place in Burke County?


----------



## HughW2

SlipperyHill Mo,


SlipperyHill Mo said:


> There is only ONE bedroom!



What do you do with all the rest of that space? Have a bowling alley?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

I lied, there are two bedrooms downstairs.


----------



## baddave

At my place now.watching a bait station. About to put on the NV scope and wait for my acme driveway monitor to wake me up when one of these boars ive been seeing comes in .


----------



## hhcryan

My set up at deer camp. I love it my wife not so much ???!!


----------



## NickDeer

hhcryan said:


> My set up at deer camp. I love it my wife not so much ???!!


I need me something like that!


----------



## elfiii

Milkman said:


> when we could still see the number of views a thread had I think this one has the most.



209,000 views and counting. I wonder how long it will take to get us over the 1 million views mark?


----------



## 7 point

hhcryan said:


> My set up at deer camp. I love it my wife not so much ???!!


Looks good to me you got everything you need from the looks of it


----------



## Buck70

hhcryan said:


> My set up at deer camp. I love it my wife not so much ???!!


I like yours very much.


----------



## reflexman

Looks fine love being at deer camp after a hard days work n an afternoon storm comes in might even have a frosty in my hand go figure.


----------



## Milkman

elfiii said:


> 209,000 views and counting. I wonder how long it will take to get us over the 1 million views mark?


It may take a while Lee. 

This is the most viewed thread on the forum folks.  Don’t matter if your camp consists of only a fire ring and sleeping bag our members want to see it.  Post those pics!!!!!


----------



## Buck70

love this thread


----------



## johnnyk2000

Buck70 said:


> love this thread


Me too! often go back to the beginning and start over


----------



## NickDeer

johnnyk2000 said:


> Me too! often go back to the beginning and start over


I did that this morning


----------



## elfiii

NickDeer said:


> I did that this morning



I did it yesterday.


----------



## MonroeTaco

Third year on this property. Taliaferro County


----------



## Triple C

CarolinaDawg said:


> Triple C,
> Is this place in Burke County?


No sir.  Oglethorpe County.


----------



## NMH5050

Our little cabin.


----------



## Milkman

NMH5050 said:


> Our little cabin.



Love it !!!
 Got a picture of the outside?


----------



## NMH5050

Thanks! My wife had a really good vision. Gravel is there now and looks much brighter.


----------



## Triple C

NMH5050 said:


> Thanks! My wife had a really good vision. Gravel is there now and looks much brighter.


Cool looking hunting cabin!


----------



## buckmanmike

Gotta have that good ole camp dog. Nice looking place.


----------



## NickDeer

NMH5050 said:


> Thanks! My wife had a really good vision. Gravel is there now and looks much brighter.


Outside and Inside looks great


----------



## NMH5050

buckmanmike said:


> Gotta have that good ole camp dog. Nice looking place.




Thanks! That picture was the first night we slept there. Cant wait for this fall.  We say that our dog is living his best life there!


----------



## Jim Thompson

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> After 25 years I was finally able to build my cabin on my 100 acres in Talbot. Should be done by end of June
> 
> Chateau Lo Mo on scenic Lake Mo. View attachment 1081440




Good stuff right there


----------



## Mexican Squealer

My new SC hunting lodge/crawfish headquarters. House was built in 1920 so I’m sure I’ll have plenty of work to do. Looking forward to spending the next year getting the place like we want it.


----------



## Doug B.

MonroeTaco said:


> Third year on this property. Taliaferro County


Nice far!!!


----------



## Milkman

More pics needed !!!!


----------



## riskyb

TOORED said:


> Home Sweet Home!!


Where did you find that carport


----------



## Stob

Milkman said:


> Love it !!!
> Got a picture of the outside?


Ain't but one thing wrong with that place besides me not being there and that is those bunk beds. I just had flash backs to a 15X15 cabin of my dad's back in the early 80's where I had the top bunk.

I think that I am dumb to this day because of the hundreds of times that I would wake up and then sit up real fast...


----------



## Buck70

Bump for one of my favorite threads.


----------



## 7 point

My buddy's camp across from mine.


----------



## slow motion

no pic too embarasing. Imagine a refugee camp in a war torn third world country then think what would make them say DANG, GLAD I DONT LIVE THERE


----------



## Milkman

Any new pics to help us get through this despondent season ?


----------



## dang

Milkman said:


> Any new pics to help us get through this despondent season ?


I second this. Even updates made to something you’ve already shared


----------



## NickDeer

Agreed


----------



## Hawken2222

Here’s my little cabin in the woods. First pic is the obviously  outside the second two are the inside.


----------



## Spotlite

elfiii said:


> The Salem Springs Savoy resort, home of the Dead Poacher's Society Hunt Club.View attachment 620457View attachment 620458View attachment 620459View attachment 620460


I know I was sober when I was there and I’ve probably see this thread and it’s pictures hundreds of times but is that flowerdy furniture in the man cave?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Man some of y’all are roughing it for sure  Them’s some nice places. All we had was a old school bus somebody pulled up on the hill with a dozer, a outhouse and a fire pit. Had a lot of fun and made a lot of memories. Hillbilly Heaven .I’ll try to dig up some pictures.


----------



## sghoghunter

This is my lil camp crib. We built it 12x24 on skids so if I decide not to hunt there anymore we can load it up and bring home and have a pond house.


----------



## elfiii

Spotlite said:


> I know I was sober when I was there and I’ve probably see this thread and it’s pictures hundreds of times but is that flowerdy furniture in the man cave?



Why yes, yes it is. Next time you swing by bring your purse!


----------



## Howard Roark

hhcryan said:


> My set up at deer camp. I love it my wife not so much ???!!



My wife wants an older camper for the club. Has to have a shower and toilet.


----------



## Spotlite

elfiii said:


> Why yes, yes it is. Next time you swing by bring your purse!


You can’t just bring up the past like that


----------



## elfiii

Spotlite said:


> You can’t just bring up the past like that



Glass houses......


----------



## Spotlite

elfiii said:


> Glass houses......


?


----------



## 7 point

Howard Roark said:


> My wife wants an older camper for the club. Has to have a shower and toilet.


That was my dads requirements too.


----------



## Howard Roark

7 point said:


> That was my dads requirements too.



Our club president has chicken farms. He came across a 70 KW generator on a great deal. It is 100 yds from camp and we have all the power we need to run 8 campers. Life is great at camp. 

A hot shower works wonders every evening.


----------



## frankwright

Kind of roughing it but I hunt a friends land and I have a bedroom and bathroom downstairs to myself. Pretty sweet deal!


----------



## ghadarits

Emanuel County Man Camp. One of my favorite places on Earth.


----------



## elfiii

ghadarits said:


> Emanuel County Man Camp. One of my favorite places on Earth.View attachment 1131094View attachment 1131096View attachment 1131097View attachment 1131095



I want one just like that!


----------



## Buck70

elfiii said:


> I want one just like that!


Me too


----------



## Gbass4567

Son said:


> Dang, ya'll had it good. Here's what our old deer camps looked like. From the 70's


I love that old Ford pic!!!


----------



## Son

Gbass4567 said:


> I love that old Ford pic!!!



I go way back, Here's an old 4xz4 chevy 1966 and a 1956 jeep. Gun rack in the back window days.


----------



## slow motion

Buck70 said:


> Me too


Me three.


----------



## dang

slow motion said:


> Me three.


Me four


----------



## Milkman

Need some more pics


----------



## Buck70

I agree


----------



## bfriendly

Ok so I don’t have a deer camp to share, but I guess my annual KY trip to my cousins house would be mine if I did. This place is gorgeous and we used to visit my uncle here when I was a kid…..maybe 45-50 years ago? I have my own room w/king size bed. My cousin Chris doesn’t cook early breakfast, instead it’s pastry and fruit heaven. A full hot breakfast gets served after the morning hunt……something to do with smelling like sausage in the AM isn’t a good idea. Big dinners with all the fixings after the evening hunt too. I’ve already put in for vacation the last weekend of October/first week of November. Can’t wait to go back!

The barn in the back is where the skinning gets done….all the comforts and then some!


----------



## Bigga Trust

A couple of pics from our place.


----------



## Bigga Trust

Built a few years ago.


----------



## theducktruck




----------



## Milkman

Ttt


----------



## reflexman

No new camp pics or projects in a while wasup fellas.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Lots of folks lost leases and trying to find new stuff or retired ! It’s getting so expensive to hunt and do as we use to in the older days. The camping and hunting club era older members are dying off and retiring from it. I don’t have none to add myself wish I did


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Alabama hunting lodge. Sunset Lodge, Forest Home Alabama.


----------



## Buck70

Nice


----------



## buckmanmike

Nice, but I expected an outdoor cooking area next to the cleaning area. Clean em and throw em on the grill. Fresh to the table. Yours is much nicer than ours.


----------



## Whit90

Here’s my new home away from home rig. I built out a small box trailer that I was lucky enough to get for free. It’s got outdoor lighting, dimmable interior lighting, lighting in the under-bed storage area, a charging station, a roof top fan, running water and two RV style windows with screens. Everything is 12v. I cut down a memory foam mattress to fit. I’m 5-11 and have to sleep on the diagonal, but it’s very comfortable. I’ve used it a good bit this turkey season and I love it. I keep all of my hunting and camping gear in it for the season so all I have to do is hook up and go. And when I get to where I’m going I just drop the rear jacks and unhook from the truck. Sometimes I don’t even unhook from the truck. It’s the quickest and most comfortable setup I’ve ever had. I’ll be adding some sliding doors to close off the storage area under the bed. I would also like to add an awning, flip the axle for more ground clearance, rebuild the rear door and add another window, and add solar with a better battery setup.


----------



## Milkman

Whit90 said:


> Here’s my new home away from home rig. I built out a small box trailer that I was lucky enough to get for free. It’s got out door lighting, dimmable interior lighting, lighting in the under-bed storage area, a charging station, a roof top fan, running water and two RV style windows with screens. Everything is 12v. I cut down a memory foam mattress to fit. I’m 5-11 and have to sleep on the diagonal, but it’s very comfortable. I’ve used it a good bit this turkey season and I love it. I keep all of my hunting and camping gear in it for the season so all I have to do is hook up and go. And when I get to where I’m going I just drop the rear jacks and unhook from the truck. Sometimes I don’t even unhook from the truck. It’s the quickest and most comfortable setup I’ve ever had. I’ll be adding some sliding doors to close off the storage area under the bed. I would also like to add an awning, flip the axle for more ground clearance, rebuild the rear door and add another window, and add solar with a better battery setup.



Very impressed with your setup.


----------



## 4HAND

Very nice!


----------



## crackerdave

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Lots of folks lost leases and trying to find new stuff or retired ! It’s getting so expensive to hunt and do as we use to in the older days. The camping and hunting club era older members are dying off and retiring from it. I don’t have none to add myself wish I did


Yeah,I really miss the old deer/beer camp days.I'm fixin to turn 70 and all my old buddies are almost gone.


----------



## 7 point

Made a water barrel rack since my last pic


----------



## reflexman

chillin in the pines


----------



## Milkman

Some of you are in new clubs. Post up some pics !!!


----------



## reflexman

I have a 125 gallon holding tank plumbed with a sureflo 1 gallon a minute at 60 psi pump. Also have a 4x8 trailer with 250 gallon transport tank with tractor tires my neighbor helped me build. We fill it four times a year on average perfect set up til I put in a well


----------



## reflexman

I put a cup of bleach in both tanks every other month to keep water clear.


----------



## 7 point

reflexman said:


> I put a cup of bleach in both tanks every other month to keep water clear.


I do the same ,


----------



## 1eyefishing

The hunt camp Hilton has arrived at its new destination!



 New WeatherTech mudmat for it just arrived!



 Reason being, I joined a second hunt camp with a friend…
 Itty-Bitty gonna have to roll to East Georgia soon...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Juss an ole hunt shack. This first pic is the before. This is the after cleanup


----------



## menhadenman




----------



## Milkman

1eyefishing said:


> The hunt camp Hilton has arrived at its new destination!
> 
> View attachment 1156862
> 
> New WeatherTech mudmat for it just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 1156863
> 
> Reason being, I joined a second hunt camp with a friend…
> Itty-Bitty gonna have to roll to East Georgia soon...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1156865


What are the yellow things ?


----------



## NickDeer

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Juss an ole hunt shack View attachment 1156983


Now that’s cool!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

NickDeer said:


> Now that’s cool!


Preciate it


----------



## uturn

Milkman I think they call them Sun Sails…for Shade?


----------



## 1eyefishing

Milkman said:


> What are the yellow things ?


'Sail shades'. They provide a little protection from the sun but more importantly break the fall of any small limbs and stuff falling out of those pine trees above..
They are porous so they don't hold water and the triangular shape keeps them from flapping like rectangular tarps.  They survive very well through storms and winds.
The small ones are fairly cheap on Amazon but are available in many different sizes and colors.

Useful...
I use a throwball with a separate line to attach their lines into specific crotches of trees and then tie off at ground level...


----------



## Whit90

menhadenman said:


> View attachment 1156984



Very cool spot. What county?
Id love to do something like this when my kids get a little older.


----------



## humblehunter22

It is amazing to me at all of the "wealth" of history, stories, memories, & experiences shared within threads such as these. I am not old in years by any means but I consider myself fortunate to have had the "opportunity" to come up as a youth in the early 90's era. As a young kid I remember sitting by the camp fire at the hunt club listening to great men the likes of my grandfather & the other hunt club elders as us kids would refer to them reminisce about the 60,70,80's eras and how the outdoors was during their time as youth & adults with how "difficult" the hunting was experiencing the restocking of the deer population back in the state & the many other numerous goings on that took place over the years. I know in general nowadays we are all out for #1 when it comes to land, leases, & clubs but man the memories I have from being a kid going to my grandfathers lease in Talbot & Meriwether counties you just couldn't put a price tag on the experiences we had just a bunch of old "wooden shack" positioned in a horseshoe around the "club firepit" it was always customary that at the end of every day regardless of crowd size we always gathered by the fire pit & enjoy some kind of fellowship. Meals were generally always factored for the masses as well & we always ate as a group every time. No one was a stranger there the adults all knew each other vividly & same for us youth we always did everything together. Just some great times & experiences that at the time we never had imagined would end but as the unfortunate saying goes with all good things eventually do come to an end. Since then it has been a sub par experience trying to find that "it" club that was just all in together that true kind of mythical family environment where no strangers exist. Being a father now with a child of my own it disheartens me to a degree knowing that my son will probably not get to experience the same caliber of experiences that I had as a kid coming up vs what he is experiencing now but guaranteed he has caught the bug as best as we can do by him. He absolutely loves the woods, & loves going to as he calls it "hunt camp" I will say he is fortunate in the fact that I am in a lease, my father is in a lease, & as well a close family friend that is basically like family is in a lease so between the 3 of us we ensure we do our best to expose my son to as many aspects & levels of the outdoors and hunting traditions as possible. Reading up on many of these postings & pictures I mean I hate it you can't help but be sentimental to a degree knowing what was & how things are in present day.


----------



## antharper

humblehunter22 said:


> It is amazing to me at all of the "wealth" of history, stories, memories, & experiences shared within threads such as these. I am not old in years by any means but I consider myself fortunate to have had the "opportunity" to come up as a youth in the early 90's era. As a young kid I remember sitting by the camp fire at the hunt club listening to great men the likes of my grandfather & the other hunt club elders as us kids would refer to them reminisce about the 60,70,80's eras and how the outdoors was during their time as youth & adults with how "difficult" the hunting was experiencing the restocking of the deer population back in the state & the many other numerous goings on that took place over the years. I know in general nowadays we are all out for #1 when it comes to land, leases, & clubs but man the memories I have from being a kid going to my grandfathers lease in Talbot & Meriwether counties you just couldn't put a price tag on the experiences we had just a bunch of old "wooden shack" positioned in a horseshoe around the "club firepit" it was always customary that at the end of every day regardless of crowd size we always gathered by the fire pit & enjoy some kind of fellowship. Meals were generally always factored for the masses as well & we always ate as a group every time. No one was a stranger there the adults all knew each other vividly & same for us youth we always did everything together. Just some great times & experiences that at the time we never had imagined would end but as the unfortunate saying goes with all good things eventually do come to an end. Since then it has been a sub par experience trying to find that "it" club that was just all in together that true kind of mythical family environment where no strangers exist. Being a father now with a child of my own it disheartens me to a degree knowing that my son will probably not get to experience the same caliber of experiences that I had as a kid coming up vs what he is experiencing now but guaranteed he has caught the bug as best as we can do by him. He absolutely loves the woods, & loves going to as he calls it "hunt camp" I will say he is fortunate in the fact that I am in a lease, my father is in a lease, & as well a close family friend that is basically like family is in a lease so between the 3 of us we ensure we do our best to expose my son to as many aspects & levels of the outdoors and hunting traditions as possible. Reading up on many of these postings & pictures I mean I hate it you can't help but be sentimental to a degree knowing what was & how things are in present day.


Very well said and unfortunately very true ! Times have for sure changed .


----------



## Milkman

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Juss an ole hunt shack View attachment 1156983



I like it. Got any other pictures?


----------



## humblehunter22

antharper said:


> Very well said and unfortunately very true ! Times have for sure changed .



Yes they sure have, don't get me wrong there is still a lot of great aspects, etc... within the hunting/outdoors community that still happen to this day. But as a kid coming up in the woods with my family I mean there just were no strangers, everyone knew everyone there was a legitimate care for your fellow outdoorsman outside of the cordials more or less nowadays, I mean on my grandfather's club heck the entire community as we called it knew each other between the locals & the other leasor's in the area we would all come together & hang out on a regular basis, we would hold competitions amongst the properties amongst the club itself to see who would kill the biggest doe biggest buck, etc..... but more or less it seems like since that time passed & the club itself was dissolved finding a quality place that didn't cost several mortgage payments just seemed like it did not exist. Which again I get it 100 percent on getting exactly what you pay for when it comes to a hunting lease. But even still the properties I have been in for the most part sure folks will give you the 1 off wave or ceremonial head nod in passing or when trying to establish if you are either member or potential trespasser/thief but in general it's like a bunch of "strangers" that rent the same piece of ground on any given Sunday. I will say the lease I am in now for the most part by leaps and bounds has been much more of a welcoming environment compared to the others but still it has its quirks here and there but again from past experiences it is a huge improvement atmosphere wise. Called me old fashioned but aside from the "killing" I enjoy hanging around camp as much as the next person, shooting the proverbial bull, telling tall tales as my grandfather calls it, helping the other members out on anything they got going on when they may ask for help or accept it, spending those evenings under the stars by a nice sized camp fire enjoying God's creation for what it is.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Milkman said:


> I like it. Got any other pictures?


Not right now


----------



## huntfishwork

Future hunt camp construction underway. Nothing special just a metal building but I am pumped.


----------



## buckmanmike

Thats alot more than when i started mine.


----------



## NMH5050

NMH5050 said:


> Our little cabin.


wife and I have been here since Friday cleaning up and enjoying a few cocktails. Kids are at sleep away camp and have had a great time all though they are the majority of our conversation Wish is wasn’t ridiculously hot so we could light a fire. I can’t wait for the fall.
We also decided to plant some pumpkins even though rain is not on our side.


----------



## buckmanmike

Dang Gad, you even have an a/c for your outside porch. Cant hide money.
Enjoy.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

buckmanmike said:


> Dang Gad, you even have an a/c for your outside porch. Cant hide money.
> Enjoy.


Hahaha that’s funny right there


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

I don’t think I have shared this here.

Got my cabin/shed in place last fall.

Didn't do anything to the inside last fall 'cept sleep in there during deer season.

Been planning the finish out and am almost done with electric work.

GON start stapling in insulation this week.  Plan to have it finished out by the start of rifle season. 

Wooohooo!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Nice looking setup


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Nice looking setup


It's a big upgrade over the tents I been using going on 20 yrs.

I guess I was a glutton for punishment on those cold winter nights.....no more!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> It's a big upgrade over the tents I been using going on 20 yrs.
> 
> I guess I was a glutton for punishment on those cold winter nights.....no more!


I would do something like that myself if I owned my own property. Those sea going containers like you have are excellent for security and longevity..


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I would do something like that myself if I owned my own property. Those sea going containers like you have a excellent for security and longevity..


Yes, great place to store alot of junk I should probably scrap.

I gave up on trying to convert it to a cabin.  The inside dimensions make it almost unworkable for comfortable living space.


----------



## Johntampa2018

Pulaski county Georgia. Bought in November and ready to make some memories with the family.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Johntampa2018 said:


> View attachment 1160052
> Pulaski county Georgia. Bought in November and ready to make some memories with the family.




That is most awesome. 

Congratulations on your new place.


----------



## dawg

Awesome 
congrats


----------



## Milkman

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I don’t think I have shared this here.
> 
> Got my cabin/shed in place last fall.
> 
> Didn't do anything to the inside last fall 'cept sleep in there during deer season.
> 
> Been planning the finish out and am almost done with electric work.
> 
> GON start stapling in insulation this week.  Plan to have it finished out by the start of rifle season.
> 
> Wooohooo!



Nice camp !!

You going to do power company or generator?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Milkman said:


> Nice camp !!
> 
> You going to do power company or generator?



Still deciding on a long term plan.

I prewired 11 wall outlets and should finish the lighting rough-in tonight depending on how hot it stays in here.   I have a 100amp panel roughed in now. 

 I am going to hookup a 120v pigtail and swap between my solar generator 1800w and a propane generator this year and see how it goes.

Tomorrow's plan is to staple up as much insulation as I can with a little help from my hoss of a son.

Got plans for a stand up a/c unit as soon as the insulation is done.  Then I can work on trimming the inside in comfort. 

I am as happy as a freshman admit to the honeycomb hideout.


----------



## huntfishwork

huntfishwork said:


> Future hunt camp construction underway. Nothing special just a metal building but I am pumped.
> View attachment 1159607



Hunting camp or the start of it is complete.


----------



## Milkman

huntfishwork said:


> View attachment 1162445
> Hunting camp or the start of it is complete.



Very nice  !!!  
Did you do any part of the work or hire it done??


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

huntfishwork said:


> View attachment 1162445
> Hunting camp or the start of it is complete.


Thats a great looking barn red barn.

Sweeeet!


----------



## huntfishwork

Milkman said:


> Very nice  !!!
> Did you do any part of the work or hire it done??


Only the initial clearing. We paid for the concrete and the building.


----------



## Milkman

huntfishwork said:


> Only the initial clearing. We paid for the concrete and the building.



Do you mind saying how much?


----------



## huntfishwork

Milkman said:


> Do you mind saying how much?


I don’t the concrete and what little grading was needed was $4850. 
The building 24x24 and install was just under 13k.


----------



## Milkman

huntfishwork said:


> I don’t the concrete and what little grading was needed was $4850.
> The building 24x24 and install was just under 13k.



Wow, all that for less than the cost of a decent camper !!!!


----------



## huntfishwork

Milkman said:


> Wow, all that for less than the cost of a decent camper !!!!


Thought about a camper. This property is owned by my parents, sister, and myself. This was the build for the boys. My mom and sister are wanting a small cabin built at the other end. We’ll see about that


----------



## Milkman

huntfishwork said:


> Thought about a camper. This property is owned by my parents, sister, and myself. This was the build for the boys. My mom and sister are wanting a small cabin built at the other end. We’ll see about that



You did the right thing


----------



## Whit90

huntfishwork said:


> Thought about a camper. This property is owned by my parents, sister, and myself. This was the build for the boys. My mom and sister are wanting a small cabin built at the other end. We’ll see about that



Very cool! Are you planing on framing rooms inside, or just leave it open?


----------



## reflexman

I have a 12x26 lofted barn cabin after a couple years we put 8x8 full bathroom. Then a year or so later a 12x14 bedroom plenty of room n you already have a front porch for the cooler of beer.


----------



## huntfishwork

Whit90 said:


> Very cool! Are you planing on framing rooms inside, or just leave it open?


I don’t know yet but I doubt it. A loft for sleeping would be nice if we could figure a way to do it.


----------



## Whit90

huntfishwork said:


> I don’t know yet but I doubt it. A loft for sleeping would be nice if we could figure a way to do it.



Are y’all planning on sleeping in there? Could just slap some bunks in there and call it a day.


----------



## Milkman

Whit90 said:


> Are y’all planning on sleeping in there? Could just slap some bunks in there and call it a day.



This ^^^^^^
A couple of stacks of bunks and y’all are home sweet home.


----------



## huntfishwork

Whit90 said:


> Are y’all planning on sleeping in there? Could just slap some bunks in there and call it a day.


Definitely plan to sleep in there when my boys aren’t with me. My kids love to tent camp so I’m not sure which way they will go. I hope they go for inside the building. Also this property is just a few miles from the NF I was talking about in the bear forum. It’s a great location.


----------



## Buck70

bump for more pictures


----------



## johnpoulan83

ghadarits said:


> Emanuel County Man Camp. One of my favorite places on Earth.View attachment 1131094View attachment 1131096View attachment 1131097View attachment 1131095


I like how you have your bible great place to read it ??


----------



## Big7




----------



## Bubba_1122

huntfishwork said:


> Definitely plan to sleep in there when my boys aren’t with me. My kids love to tent camp so I’m not sure which way they will go. I hope they go for inside the building. Also this property is just a few miles from the NF I was talking about in the bear forum. It’s a great location.


Really like that red barn building.

My wife, kids and grands want me to build a little cabin on little patch of property I own. Have a pretty good idea on what would like to build - kitchen, den, a bedroom, bathroom and a small bunk room. With construction costs where they’ve been and now that I’ve retired I’ve been slow to pull that trigger. Lumber seems to be coming down some but contractors are so busy not sure can get anyone to do it..

If I can get some temporary digs (like a pull behind with bathroom and kitchen) it’d sure take some family pressure off. I could look at doing a cabin once this housing market cools down. If these interest rates keep going up that’ll happen sooner than later.


----------



## 2dye4

The wife and I go here just about every weekend. All the amenities of home but much smaller.


----------



## bear claw

2dye4 said:


> The wife and I go here just about every weekend. All the amenities of home but much smaller.
> View attachment 1180339


I like that alot.


----------



## 2dye4

bear claw said:


> I like that alot.


Thanks


----------



## rattlesnake1

seeker said:


> This place has served us well for over thirty years.


I bet that place smells good with some breakfast cooking and coffee steaming!


----------



## 86ccord

Ol hurricane Ian redecorated our camp


----------



## Spotlite

2dye4 said:


> The wife and I go here just about every weekend. All the amenities of home but much smaller.
> View attachment 1180339


Now that’s nice!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

2dye4 said:


> The wife and I go here just about every weekend. All the amenities of home but much smaller.
> View attachment 1180339


What a great porch.


----------



## Son

Alabama camp in the 1980's


----------



## Son

When they're too big for the atv, ride em..


----------



## Son

Macon Co. Al, 80's, when it was a buck a day. I had a great week while on vacation from climbing telephone poles.


----------



## Son

Old black man came to our camp and asked me to come kill a buck that was eating his sweet potato's, Took three days to get him. 258 pounds, but had a terrible rack that was soft on the ends. I'm in the middle. Both of those friends have passed on. Old deer camp in Macon Al, 1980's


----------



## Greenhead

Bought this from Mobile Mini last year for 800.00. Gutted it and built back with mostly beds and a small sitting area with recliners.


----------



## Greenhead

Greenhead said:


> Bought this from Mobile Mini last year for 800.00. Gutted it and built back with mostly beds and a small sitting area with recliners.


----------



## Milkman

Greenhead said:


> Bought this from Mobile Mini last year for 800.00. Gutted it and built back with mostly beds and a small sitting area with recliners.



Very nice  !!!!


----------



## Greenhead

Thank You


----------



## NickDeer

Greenhead said:


> Bought this from Mobile Mini last year for 800.00. Gutted it and built back with mostly beds and a small sitting area with recliners.


Purty


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That’s awesome ! Fantastic work and I like the setup and look . Well done


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Pretty much the same other than I pressure washed the place.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Meriwether Mike said:


> Pretty much the same other than I pressure washed the place.
> View attachment 1184298


Do you know what size metal awning that is over your camper?


----------



## 7 point

My buddy bought a old office trailer and built some bunks s cook counter and put a bath room in it turned out pretty good hes used a couple years now.


----------



## JHannah92

This is the Marshall Creek Marriott. Nothing special but it serves its purpose for me and my son.


----------



## 7 point

JHannah92 said:


> View attachment 1184491
> 
> This is the Marshall Creek Marriott. Nothing special but it serves its purpose for me and my son.


It dont take a whole lot to make life long memories  some of my best memories are when dad had a old truck camper when I was boy.


----------



## Mason Jar

Best thread EVER,  I recently found a box of old photos,  I will post some old deer camp pictures very soon.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Gadestroyer it is 17' X 31'.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Meriwether Mike said:


> Gadestroyer it is 17' X 31'.


Thanks fella !


----------



## gma1320

Family Tradition hunting club inn and suites


----------



## fishingtiger

here is my get away. Love this place!


----------



## Stingray23

Home away from home


----------



## Bob2010

7 point said:


> I came across this old tread lets keep it alive got any more to add.


We upgraded a bit since then.


----------



## Bob2010

7 point said:


> I came across this old tread lets keep it alive got any more to add.


The new camper set up


----------



## reflexman

Base camp 101


----------



## Whit90

Camp from a couple weekends ago.


----------



## Whit90

Bob2010 said:


> We upgraded a bit since then.View attachment 1187156


Neat building


----------



## Milkman

Whit90 said:


> Camp from a couple weekends ago.View attachment 1190518


Sweet 
Need a pic of the inside of the little camper


----------



## Whit90

Milkman said:


> Sweet
> Need a pic of the inside of the little camper


I’ve got some on here. Checkout post 532.


----------



## BeerThirty

Here’s what deer camp is looking like for me so far next weekend… and there’s even white stuff on the ground! Can’t remember the last time we had snow for opening weekend!! Temps should definitely keep them moving


----------



## Timberman

I always liked pics of a camp in situ


----------



## buckmanmike

Got this pic yesterday.


----------



## reflexman

They are watching the camp for you


----------



## antharper

buckmanmike said:


> Got this pic yesterday.


I’ll volunteer for camp cook


----------



## pjciii

buckmanmike said:


> Got this pic yesterday.



Seems like he is watching over his girl's


----------



## buckmanmike

He's trying to decide which one he wants.


----------

